# South American Cichlid tank in peril...



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

...okay maybe I'm exaggerating, but it does have ICK. I noticed it a few days ago on my Salvini and now it has spread to my smallest convict. 

I'm treating it now with salt and raising temperature. Hoping it doesn't start affecting other fish. 

I just successfully treated my GSP who I'm sure got it from one of the multiple moves he was involved in. Man is it hard housing those guys, they just don't "get along".

I really need a quarantine and sick tank!


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

remember always best to have your QT and sick tank in different locations from your other tank and ALWAYS tend to them after you've tended to your display or main tanks. 

Douglas


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

why was george st pierre in your tank lol
GSP get it anyways

temp up to like 86-88, salt, and quick cure , 3 days back in action, big water changes, after your done treating remove filter and either super clean bot hthe chassis and media or replace it and clean the filter body intake tubes the whole nine


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Wow Mac! You really go all out. I usually raise the tank temp to 82 and add salt.

Contemplating quick cure but I'm not big on chems. If the ICK starts getting better in the next couple of days I'm going to continue with just salt and water changes, if not I'm going to go full bore.

When I get my QT tank I'll make sure it's in my other room and has it's own set of equipment/tools.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeah well, ich is bad stuff and i like my fishies , i have had a massive ich break out 2 times in my fish keeping history , #1 didnt go very well, and #2 i did what i posted above and in 3 days it was gone so it may seem intense but it worked for me in the past sa/ca cichlids are tough cookies,


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

I've had great results with Quick Cure and/or Coppersafe (I prefer Coppersafe Myself,doesn't stain, less hassle, but not recommended for Planted Tanks),I prefer Meds over Salt Myself but everyone has their own preference,I always crank up the Heat to 88-90 Degrees,increase aeration and treat for 2 weeks to make certain all signs of Ich are gone, not just visible spots on the Fish but everywhere.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i will have to try that stuff , i hate the blue staining stuff.... but it is what i have had success with.. ich outbreaks are terrible.


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

my severum had ick but raising the temperature, adding salt and doing extra water changes got rid of it


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

All cured. I moved an Oscar before I realized the tank had ICK. Now He's got it really bad in the tank I moved him to. Treating that tank via same method. He's got it worse than my others had it because he was a weak fish from a rescue. Previous owner had the fish in water that had never been changed (maybe when he moved). I know because he didn't have a gravel vacuum and didn't know how to remove the water. He just used to top up! 

So far Au natural...1


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

i love quick cure. Works fast works well.


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Anything with copper limits your tank use to fresh water, In theory, the tiniest bit of copper even residue from treating freshwater illness will leach back into a salt system and play havok, like I said, in theory.

Douglas


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Sick tanks need love too!!!









Since my Oscar is having a harder time fighting off the ICK he brought to his new tank, I've made the tank more accommodating. I'm hoping this, a water change, and some more salt really nip this ICK in the but. The tank that I was treating when I originally started this thread is 100% cured and fish are doing well.

Oscar has a friend (Jaguar) in tank with him. Has been there for weeks and shows no sign of ICK. I then presume the Jag' immune system is too strong and the condition of the tank's salinity dosing is disallowing the ICK to spread to the Jag. Weirdest thing. I have never seen ICK not spread!

Will update when anything changes.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

Salt worked fine. Tank # 2 is now cured. Oscar and Jag are sitting pretty now. Even spruced up the sick tank so they could just be regular residents there once the tank was cured of ICK. I still swear by "Au Natural". So far 2 - 0 for salt and temperature raise treatment. 

Now to setup a new quarantine tank


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

For future rescues make sure you quarantine the new fish to make sure they are healthy. Just because they look ok does not mean they are. Glad to hear all is good. Salt and heat work wonders.


----------

